# Help! My cat ate ribbon!



## durzia (Jul 23, 2004)

My cat just threw up really badly and there was a piece of ribbon in the vomit. He made a horrible noise I have never heard come from him before it came up. I realized the ribbon came from a gift bag I had sitting on the dresser and when I looked at it, all the ribbon was gone but one piece, which means there is still another piece in his stomach. I feel so supid leaving it out on the table! I put vaseline on his paw for him to lick off to lube up his passageways if he is going to throw up again and we also gave him some Laxatone. The vet said to watch him, but I am freaking out! Has anyone else been in a similar situation? The ribbon is the curling ribbon you use for gifts, balloons, ect. Each piece is about 6" long. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, it sounds like you have everything under control. Ribbon or string is very dangerous for a cat to swallow because it can become entanged in the intestines. Hopefully he will pass it successfully. But it does seem that you are doing everything right. Especially talking to the vet. Just keep a close watch and do what the vet says and I'm sure you'll both be fine. 

We'll keep you in our prayers (by We I mean Thomas, Kitty, and me). Let us know what happens.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I have to keep ribbon out of my cats way too.

Crystal especially in the past would throw up pieces of ribbon that she pulled off the pom poms my niece had at the house at the time (also can't have Easter grass for the same reason)

Give him cat laxative a couple times a day for a day or two if you have it (hairball remedy) that's what I do when I think any of my cats swallowed something they shouldn't have.

I know it's very scary, when I asked my vet about it he said if there is a blockage the cat will be lathargic and start to throw up everything they eat...so that is what I watch for in those situations.

Will keep your kitty in my thoughts.


----------



## durzia (Jul 23, 2004)

It definitely looks like he threw up everything he ate so far. It didnt smell like your normal cat vomit either, it was very smelly and there was a lot of it. I'm not sure when he actually ate the ribbon but it was some time between 1am and noon! We are waiting for the vet to call back because we may just get his x-rayed anyway, but the tech wasnt sure if the ribbon would show up on the x-ray or not. He is acting fine, but he knows something is up because we keep checking on him, he's hiding in the closet. Where do the blockages usually occur? I just hope it all comes out.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I believe blockage usually occur in the intestines, though I may be wrong.

One time Crystal threw up a whole mess of broom bristles if you can believe that!!  

Luckily she's been good the last few years, maybe because she's getting older (she turned 10 yrs this month)


By all means take her to the vet to be checked just to be sure,I think he/she can judge if there is a blockage by pressing around on the kitties belly because that's what he did with Crystal.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

This sounds like Sugar! She will eat ribbon and throw it up later on the carpet. No ribbon is safe around this cat, she must eat anything that looks like a worm


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

If the pieces are only 6" long that is good; less likely to get hung up than longer pieces. However it is still dangerous. It will be 2-3 weeks (yes, weeks!) before you have the "all clear" since it can wind its way all through the guts for a long time.

On one of my (failed) attempts to learn how to knit, I bought some of that multi-colored acrylic yarn. One morning I found about 2 feet of it in a pile of cat vomit. I knew that it was originally about 6 feet long. OOPS! I was a vet student at the time, boy did I feel stupid! However, the cat managed to digest it somehow, though she had multi-colored poop for weeks!

The signs to watch out for are vomiting, diarrhea, decreased appetite, lethargy and abdominal pain (like not wanting to be petted). If you see any of these, head for the vet. Otherwise you'll probably be seeing the ribbon coming out the other end in a few days!

Giving vaseline was an excellent idea; that will help!!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

